
Indian man of 100 goes back to university for PhD - credo
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-south-asia-11578763
======
henning
Another somewhat high profile of completing a PhD later than most is Brian
May, guitarist for Queen, who completed his PhD in astrophysics more than 30
years after starting graduate studies.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brian_May#As_an_astrophysicist>

------
sp4rki
This man is trully an inspiration! I'm a developer but I dropped out of
college (Finance and Banking) because of great work opportunities a few years
ago. I should really go back and get my degree so I can finish before I'm 30.
Great article!

------
mahmud
Like any successful PhD, his main drive is vanity :-)

~~~
BrandonM
I disagree. See mechanical_fish's comment below:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1811011>

In a way, it makes more sense for an elder to get a PhD than someone in his
youth.

~~~
mahmud
You missed the part where he said wants a "Dr." prefix before his name. I
didn't do any analysis, just took the man on his word.

~~~
BrandonM
Ahh, my mistake.

~~~
mahmud
No worries :-)

------
maheshs
> "you are never too old to learn"

I take my hat off to this man.

------
swah
I thought folks here would criticize him from taking the place from someone
who would have time to use his knowledge. So why didn't this happen? Do you
guys think knowledge has intrinsic value by itself?

~~~
zephyrfalcon
That reminds me of this quote [0]:

 _"You're a real gold-mine of useless information, you know that, Beldin?"
Silk said.

"There's no such thing as useless information, Kheldar," Beldin sniffed._

[0] David Eddings, the Mallereon book 5, The Seeress of Kell [...of all
places]

~~~
vog
_> There's no such thing as useless information_

I disagree completely with that. I just summarized some examples of useless
knowledge in <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1813796>

------
willydaemon
When I went to college, it was a little strange to also see older folks
(40s-50s) on campus getting their education right next to 18-20somethings.

But being a little older now I really have to give this old guy his props.
Life doesn't stop just because you're old.

------
known
"I have never let my schooling interfere with my education." --Mark Twain

------
vinorathna
Great Man!

